# F/Homer needs adopted...



## Julie B (Jul 23, 2003)

Baby homer needs a good home, I pefer San Francisco, or close . Dont want to mail her. will deliver or work something out in transporting her but I wont Mail her,Im sure she is a female but im not sure, shes devoted ,likes to please , is just an all arround love bird,
I found her when she was about 2.5 weeks or 3 wk somewhere in there, She was found on the streets of San Francisco and surely if not rescued she would have died. she has all her feathers in nowand wants to fly, she does well in the living room, I think she would do well on a roof-top or as a homer pigeon, carrier, etc. she has no adoption fee she is free to A GOOD HOME...
If your interested just reply.


Thanks Julie and Baby homer..


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I live in arizona-would be willing to pick up


----------

